# Hair sheep and goats together



## tennleb (May 2, 2012)

I have been told that you cannot raise hair sheep and goats together, but have never been told why. Any input is helpful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because goats NEED copper and sheep can NOT HAVE copper


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sheep wil not climb so if you do want to keep them together and that is the only reason they are suggested not to be you can place the minerals at a level the sheep will not get to. Like on some cool goat playground that the sheep will stay off of. Or you can copper bolus the goats frequently and provide loose minerals for all that are safe for the sheep.


----------



## tennleb (May 2, 2012)

Thanks y'all I appreciate the info.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: good luck...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know of a lot of people that do keep them together. They just do a cooper Bolus for the goats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

I had sheep and goats as some other people in my area did. The goats didn't like the sheep and beat on them constantly I sold mine but the people that still ave both have polled their goats.


----------

